# Steinhatchhee reports ?



## bhdawgs (Nov 27, 2016)

Anybody been lately?   Thinking about giving it a go next  weekend.   Have the trout moved into the creeks yet or still scattered?


----------



## Jwsisson (Nov 27, 2016)

*Keaton beach*

Was down at Keaton 18-21. We did  we had 3 great days. Cold front killed one day. 
We caught limit of trout 3 days and limt of reds 2 days.   2.5 to 3.5 were the ticket.


----------



## mr otter (Nov 28, 2016)

Went to Aucilla a few days ago and limited on reds and trout in a creek.


----------

